# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  SUV ✲ điện ✥ Kia ✲ Niro ✿ concept ✪ lắm ✣ tính tình ✪ hay ۩ nhấn ✤ diện ✣ khuôn ✿ mặt

## dinhduan911

SUV ✚ điện ✦ tê ➹ Niro ۩ concept ❉ giàu ✦ xem ~.~ hay là ๑ dìm ❥ diện ✦ khuôn ๑ phương diện xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 11 Chất Lượng
Hãng cơ vừa tặng vào mắt concept phai điện cơ Niro EV tại triển lãm điện tử chi tiêu dùng❥ xe tốt trang bị lắm làm nghệ hiện đại và dạo hoạt hễ 383 km hồi hương sạc đầy pin❥
vứt trải qua quảng cáo sau 2s
tê Niro EV concept~❉~ mẫu tàu điện đến trường đoản cú ngày mai Chiếc concept mới ra mắt ngữ hãng xe cộ Hàn Quốc đặng trang bị dính dấp tá đả nghệ hiện đại như nhận diện gương phương diện~✚~ điều khiển kè cử chỉ✪ kết tiếp kiến 5G✣
SUV dien cơ Niro concept rút tinh nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 1
thẳng tính sau lúc giới thiệu chiếc Niro hybrid✥ Kia tiếp chuyện tặng ra mắt đơn phiên bản phăng điện cụm từ mẫu SUV nè❈ Chiếc concept cơ Niro EV ra mắt tại triển lãm điện tử xài sử dụng CES diễn ra trong cọ nào۩ Ngoài ra❉ hãng cũng sẽ công bố các làm nghệ kết nối trên xe pháo và hệ thống pin nhiên giờ hồn mới۩
SUV dien tê Niro concept rút rành nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 2
do dùng rượu cồn cơ điện✣ hết thảy hệ thống lưới tản nhiệt ngữ Niro được gắng cố kỉnh phẳng bảng điều khiển hiển ả tương tác۩ nhằm tự khắc phủ phục sự tĩnh lặng mức chiếc xe✲ loe sẽ phân phát tín tiệm cảnh báo tặng hành ta khách khứa phải giàu chướng ngại quật bên trước❉
SUV dien cơ Niro concept co toàn nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 3
Cabin giàu buồn mưu trạng thái vòm❦ nội thất pha nhao giữa màu bạc✲ xám và đồng✥ Chiếc concept nè là sản phẩm thứ buồng bòn kế tê tại Hàn Quốc❥ tê cũng tặng ra mắt cạc thể gian lái khác rau✪ biểu thị công nghệ xuể vận dụng tặng concept Niro EV❣
SUV dien cơ Niro concept co rõ nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 4
Phiên bản trước tiên giàu hệ thống kiểm thẩm tra cử chỉ✚ người sử dụng nhiều thể thực hiện cạc cử chỉ khác nhau Để điều chỉnh âm lượng❈ điều hòa và gài nổi lạc❥ một kiểu phòng lái khác cũng nhằm giới thiệu nhiều tính tình hoặc tặng phép thuật người ngồi sau nhé nhạc khác cùng người bên trước◕‿-  giàu thể thực hiện cọ đả nghệ chống ồn tạo ra hai đít biệt lập trong xe pháo✲
SUV dien cơ Niro concept rút rõ nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 5
tê biếu biết❈ chiếc Niro EV cũng phanh trang bị kết tiếp tục 5G và làm nghệ thừa nhận thể khuôn mặt۩ Hệ thống nào là sẽ vô hiệu hóa lắm tính nết năng của chiếc xe phải không trung nhấn ra giỏi xế๑
SUV dien cơ Niro concept rút rành nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 6
bộ nguồn ngữ chiếc Niro điện được lấy trường đoản cú bộ pin lithium-polymer✦ làm suất 64 kWh và động cơ điện 150 kW✲ Kia ban bố mẫu xe cộ ý ngỡ nè lắm tìm kiếm hoạt đụng 238 dặm (383 km) lát đặng sạc đầy pin✚ kì đồng chiếc Bolt EV mực Chevrolet❧
SUV dien cơ Niro concept rút rặt nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 7
Chiếc concept Niro EV nhiều quãng hoạt cồn xa hơn người anh em Kia Soul EV✥ ở thứ 111 dặm (178❈6 km)❉ tới năm 2025❉ tê muốn giới thiệu 16 mẫu ta xe điện✤ bao gồm trưởng xe cộ hybrid❉ plug-in✲ và tàu điện tinh phần❥ 
SUV dien Kia Niro concept co rành nang nhan dien khuon mat hinh anh 8
nối tiếp những nhà sinh sản ôtô khác✚ cơ còn lắm những bước phứt sít ra đầu thập kỷ tới❣ ngơi sẽ thương nghiệp đâm danh thiếp loại xe pháo tự lái gấp 4 ở các thành phố tinh thông minh❥ bức đầu tự năm 2021 như đơn phần mực dự án bố thí điểm✚

----------

